# been waiting 9 wks for my class A LTC license in MA. how much longer can i expect?



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

anyone got any stories about waiting this long in MA?

getting antsy to get my first piece. 

thanks all


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.
http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

I never had my LTC when I lived in MA, just the Plane Jane pistol permit, so I can't answer with certainty. However, most shall-issue states are running over the 90 day minimum so I'd venture a guess and say in a may-issue, anti-gun state like MA, you're going to be waiting longer than that.


----------

